# Out-of-State Convictions



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Do out of state convictions show on your BOP printout? How about dropped out of state charges?


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Do out of state convictions show on your BOP printout? How about dropped out of state charges?


On Massachusetts BOP's - no, but we can still run various checks through other means via NCIC (pretty much everywhere).

If you are looking for a police job or some type of firearms permit you just need to tell the truth, because we will find out. If this is for a private employer you need to keep in mind that a lot of other states are more public regarding criminal histories than Massachusetts. "Dropped" charges should not count for anything as far as private employers go but they do get looked at by law enforcement.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

I wouldn't have told this guy anything. Whats wrong son? Can't register cause we might find out who you are? Hehe, we could just check the IP address you posted from. That's right! Big brother is watching. LMAO!


----------

